# The Strange Magic of: Soungarden



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I welcomed the advent of Grunge. It especially encouraged a Really Big Sound, often somewhat inchoate, to issue forth after a decade of pop and disco/dance. It also caught the media's attention, with Eddie Vedder gracing the cover of TIME, with the heading "All the Rage". And of course the death toll of lead singers: Cobain, Wood, Staley..... I have my favorite groups--Alice in Chains, Mother Love Bone, Screaming Trees, but my first enthusiasm was for Soundgarden's superb early album Louder than Love, which they never later equalled IMHO. Here they are singing _Loud Love_ from that great album. Remember, Grunge is meant to be played Loud.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I actually do know how to spell SounDgarden!


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, "Superunknown" came close...but yes, "Louder than Love" is simply a masterpiece:angel:


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, Superunknown had some great tunes but from what i remember was strangely mastered and seemed to have a dull high end (ill have to have a listen tonight and make sure it wasnt bad equipment that was coloring my judgement here!)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

RIP Chris Cornell. One of the most powerful voices in Rock.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.talkclassical.com/49207-chris-cornell-soundgarden-pased.html


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's _Hands All Over_, another smash tune from Louder Than Love:


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I remember when grunge broke on the scene - actually remember seeing Kurt Cobain in a ball gown on Headbanger's Ball on MTV. It never did much for me. It always felt like self-important wannabe punk - more with a political axe to grind then about making good music. And good Lord, if we never resurrect the ripped jeans and flannel shirts fad, I will be eternally grateful. I did enjoy, though, Cornell's theme song to the Bond movie Casino Royale.

If you want loud guitar rock, there are so many other bands that did it so much better - the Pixies, for one.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another great song from Louder Than Love: _Gun_. I got an idea of something we can do with a gun. This music is like a monster lava flow irresistably bearing down on the listener......


----------

